# yellowstone in May



## C Nash (Mar 4, 2004)

Is May to early to go to Yellowstone? Are the roads ok in through the Tetons and south entrance of Yellowstone in a 33 ft V10 Ford MH towing a 4 door tracker? Would like to go out the West or North entrance and up to Glaicer park on the way to Alaska. Planning on driving the Dalton in Alaska in the tracker.  Any info or tips welcome.


----------



## KABM (Mar 11, 2004)

yellowstone in May

Check out the Yellowstone web site, it should have all the info you need.

http://www.nps.gov/yell/planvisit/index.htm


----------



## KABM (Mar 11, 2004)

yellowstone in May

Check out the Yellowstone web site, it should have all the info you need.

http://www.nps.gov/yell/planvisit/index.htm


----------



## C Nash (Mar 11, 2004)

yellowstone in May

Thanks KABM lots of good information.  Weather has really been great here in Alabama and has us really wanting to hit the rv road.


----------



## KABM (Mar 12, 2004)

yellowstone in May

You're welcome, as you can see I'm pretty new to posting replies.  The weather here in Idaho is still pretty chilly, but most of the snow is gone - finally!!  Hope you have a good and SAFE trip.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 12, 2004)

yellowstone in May

KABM, keep the post coming.  Have you ever entered yellowstone from the west entrance.  We may just go up through idaho and in the west entrance.  I want to see the Tetons so we might wait untill returning from Alaska in July for Yellowstone and Tetons but, wanted to go there before the crowded season.    Weather will probably be the deciding factor. Any campgrounds that you recomend?


----------



## KABM (Mar 13, 2004)

yellowstone in May

We have never camped in Yellowstone, so can't really recommend a particular campground.  They are all pretty nice, but keep in mind that after the kids get out of school, they will fill up quickly, so you will want to plan your site seeing in the parks so you end up at a campground fairly early in the afternoon.  You can always set up camp and then do more site seeing in the tracker.  The weather in May is pretty unpredictable, we had 14 inches of snow last April, of course it didn't stick around too long.  May is usually pretty nice, but cools off in the evenings.


----------



## ronf (Mar 19, 2004)

yellowstone in May

Just stumbled on your note, Chelse. I've been there four times. I  tend to be a camper, i.e., I prefer high, rough campgrounds with few amenities and I dry camp a lot so I may not be the best source for you. But I can give you a little info, I would follow up and confirm it. I believe the only campgrounds with full hookups are Fishing Bridge in Yellowstone and Colter Bay in Teton. It's very likely you will need reservations in either park. Colter Village CG is small with a lot of trees and it had a lot of big rigs in it. Some of the nicest CG's in Yellowstone are in the northeast part of the park. About the only place you may see bear are near Tower or W. Yellowstone. Union Creek is mostly tent, I think. I liked Gros Ventre in Teton, but I don't think it has hookups and Signal Mountain isn't suitable for big rigs. I don't think you will have any trouble from any direction except don't even think about taking that rig over Teton pass on the west side. My rule of thumb is always carry winter gear when traveling the high country and it's paid off. I've been snowed on in both Yellowstone and Crater Lake in July. Sounds like a great trip, enjoy.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 19, 2004)

yellowstone in May

Thanks Ron And KABM,
None of my plans are set in concrete as that is the way I generally plan my trips but, it is Alaska as the final distination or bust. Well, guess the final destination is back home but, don't even want to think about that now. Will probably go to Denver, always wanted to see the mile high city,on up through the Tetons and out the west side of yellowstone and on to Glaicer park. Plan on driving the Dalton all the way in the Tracker but, all the way could change.  500 miles of gravel road is a pretty good drive. Even want to try the Dempster in Canada if the gas allotment is holding up on the way back. Dang OPEC :angry:


----------

